# Ucetam



## sheabutter14 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi there!

Has anyone heard of the cooperative U.C.E.T.A.M?

I studied in Spain two years ago and now that I've finished school, I'd like to move back for a longer period of time. 

I heard the program above can provide visas to north Americans. Just wondering if anyone has insight. 

Thanks much,

E


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I've heard of them through someone in the Madrid area but know nothing more.
Check out the _Auxiliares de Conversacion_ program. It might be another interesting choice if you're looking to teach.


----------



## sheabutter14 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!

I have heard of that program too, several friends I studied with in Granada are going to be cultural ambassadors. I believe the program is closed for the 2011-2012 applications. 

I am open to many options at this point, teaching just seems like one of the best ways to get a work visa. I have other American friends living in Spain somewhat illegally, and I'm not really interested in that type of under the table work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

sheabutter14 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have heard of that program too, several friends I studied with in Granada are going to be cultural ambassadors. I believe the program is closed for the 2011-2012 applications.
> 
> I am open to many options at this point, teaching just seems like one of the best ways to get a work visa. I have other American friends living in Spain somewhat illegally, and I'm not really interested in that type of under the table work.


You're looking for work *this* year? That might be tough. Remember, Spain pretty much shuts down in August due to vacation time. I would sincerely recommend that you think about 2012-13. I'm sure the Auxiliares application period will open early in the fall - the quicker you apply, the better your chances of a placement. 

I don't know about the UCETAM deal, but with the Auxiliares program you're here on a _student_ visa, not a work visa. This does limit your possibilities of contract work outside your proper teaching job. 

I applaud you for wanting to do this the right way. I wouldn't take the risk that your friends have taken.


----------



## sheabutter14 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am planning to move in late August or September of 2012. I have a lease here in Wisconsin and prior engagements that need more time. I am just trying to plan ahead.

I've been doing quite a bit of research on work visas and self employment visas. My partner will be traveling with me, he is self employed over the Internet. Not sure if it's easier to get a self employment visa (and if that would apply to us both), or if I need my own visa. 

It's a lot to consider, as much as I want to pick up and leave as my friend did, I understand the reward in waiting and going through the correct legal process.


----------

